# State Dept accused of covering up sex and prostitution investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*State Dept accused of covering up sex and prostitution investigation*

Published June 11, 2013
FoxNews.com
WASHINGTON - The U.S. State Department's ability to investigate wrongdoing by its staff is under question after a report that the agency tried to cover up several crimes committed has surfaced.
Some of the allegations are against then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's security detail who allegedly hired prostitutes, a U.S. ambassador accused of trolling public parks for paid sex and a security official in Beirut committing sexual assaults on foreign nationals.
An internal memo from the State Department's inspector general listed eight examples of wrongdoing by agency staff or contractors.
The memo also seems to indicate that the government agency tried to use its authority to stop the investigation and instead, opting to have the official, whose name has not been released, meet with Undersecretary of State for Management Patrick Kennedy in Washington. The official was then allowed to return to his job overseas.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/11/state-dept-accused-covering-up-sex-and-prostitution-investigation/#ixzz2VvpYvcqH


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Man this administration is on a roll.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

corsair said:


> Man this administration is on a roll.


It's a Clinton administration...almost par for the course.

...It's just the wrong Clinton.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

More right wing propaganda... Blame George Bush.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's see-
Benghazi, IRS, Phone Tapping the Press, Spying on US Citizens Internet & phone, Drone strikes, now this. Watch the birdie while they sneak in 30 million Illegals, and give them the store. More smoke, more mirrors, more Dem BS. And in the end only we who lay be the rules will be fucked in the Nuevo Estados Unidas


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Let's see-
> Benghazi, IRS, Phone Tapping the Press, Spying on US Citizens Internet & phone, Drone strikes, now this. Watch the birdie while they sneak in 30 million Illegals, and give them the store. More smoke, more mirrors, more Dem BS. And in the end only we who lay be the rules will be fucked in the Nuevo Estados Unidas


I'm still waiting for the Michael Moore movie on this abomination of an administration.

*crickets*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Not the Clinton State Dept!?!?!


----------

